# Sweet Seeds' Sweet Afghani Delicious



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 10, 2008)

This girl is at day 37 of veg. Great compact growth, very strong stems, short internodes. First fem strain i've grown and she's already preflowered. So far, so good. She's around 11 inches tall. I'm going to veg her for about 50 days then flower her. Well, on to the pics.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice looking lady. I'm lovin her so far.


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 22, 2008)

hey fam whats be upn tought i pop my head in and bam! nore of the good stuff keep it coming fam your turining me into a good farmer


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 22, 2008)

oh why is every body so uptight about fem seeds anyway i ve been out the loop for awhile


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 22, 2008)

Good lookin BBP - Love those Afghannis.  Keep the updates coming.

PB


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 22, 2008)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> oh why is every body so uptight about fem seeds anyway i ve been out the loop for awhile


Hermies. In one word. I think people tend to shy away from fems because of the fear they will hermie. My thinking is anything, fem or regular seed, _can_ hermie so why not give them a shot.


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 22, 2008)

looking...well...delicious!


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 22, 2008)

Cant wait to see the fruits on yer girl there.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 22, 2008)

wow she is a stunner eace:


----------



## smokybear (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice looking lady you have there bomb. I can't wait to see some flowering pics here in the near future. She is going to be a looker! Good luck and take care. Be safe.


----------



## thestandard (Mar 23, 2008)

this thread slipped right by me somehow man, beautiful plants gonna produce some nice bud. The bud smell of flowering afghan is sweet and amazing beyond words. Wonder why some of my afghans stretched.. One that hermied was nice and compact like that and a few of the males too.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 23, 2008)

It's a Black Domina fem.


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey man hate to bump an old thread but uhh, still growin this plant man? If not, I'd like to see some harvest pics if you have them!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 19, 2008)

Would this be the baby that won the BPOTM???


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 22, 2008)

> I'd like to see some harvest pics if you have them!


Check the link in my sig.





> Would this be the baby that won the BPOTM???


No, that was my nirv Afghani.


----------

